# Gumby: Nachbar will be primary backup to McGrady/Jackson



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I know kisstherim brought this up in another thread, but I thought it deserves it's own thread.



> Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said Friday that Nachbar will have the first shot at becoming the primary backup to both McGrady and Jim Jackson.
> 
> "I love him," Van Gundy said. "He has come so far in a year. He couldn't go up and down the court twice last year when he came here. Now, he's in great shape. He knows how to practice; he's intense."





> The Rockets have the rest of this month to exercise their option to extend Nachbar's rookie contract for a fourth year. They already made the move with Yao but have chosen to mull Nachbar's option through the preseason, as they did last year with Eddie Griffin.
> 
> "I'd like to stay here," Nachbar said. "If they do, they do; if they don't, it's going to motivate me even more."


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2827579

Good to know Nachbar will be getting an opportunity to prove himself with PT. Hopefully he can stop turning the ball over when he cuts to the basket, find open spaces on the court to get his shot off and lose his man on offense.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That's good to know, Boki's come a long way from being a bench warmer last season. I really hope to see some improvement in his game this season.

Boki's team... :laugh: 

btw what's Musselman doing now? The guy's too good a coach at his age to be out of work


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm a member of the Nachbar fan club after what he did to Malone last year. Now he just has to build on it.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> That's good to know, Boki's come a long way from being a bench warmer last season. I really hope to see some improvement in his game this season.
> 
> Boki's team... :laugh:
> ...


I think Musselman is at ESPN/ESPN radio because I heard him on an radio show breaking down the Dampier trade to Dallas


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> btw what's Musselman doing now? The guy's too good a coach at his age to be out of work


::shrugs::
Last I've heard, he was at the Texans game vs Oakland.



Texans 30 
Raiders 17

Too bad David has to cut his hair. He's hottttttttttttttttt!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I'm a member of the Nachbar fan club after what he did to Malone last year. Now he just has to build on it.


:yes: yeah,what he did to Malone made me like him more.wish he can stay in Houston.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

His little fiasco with Malone was a highlight. Nice to watch.

Other than that, the only time I recall hearing about him was getting completely owned by G. Wallace.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> His little fiasco with Malone was a highlight. Nice to watch.
> 
> Other than that, the only time I recall hearing about him was getting completely owned by G. Wallace.



LMAOz! THat was by far, the best dunk last year.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

It's nice to hear that but if you really think about it, there's no true swingmen behind TMac/Jackson other than Nachbar.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If I were a coach, I would sit Jackson on the bench. Let Nashbar to start the game. He is a better 3 pt shooter than Jackson.

Yao, T-Mac and Nashbar are below 25.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> If I were a coach, I would sit Jackson on the bench. Let Nashbar to start the game. He is a better 3 pt shooter than Jackson.
> 
> Yao, T-Mac and Nashbar are below 25.



Jackson is an expert and efficent player..I think he deserves to start... 

Nachbar is still unexperienced at Nba level and has to improve a lot..A back up role is more appropriate at this point... 20 minutes per game would be great..HE must bring energy and some points.... I don't expect him to play a main role in the team.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

For a second there I thought Ballscientist had developed a second personality...

Regarding Nachbar -- he isn't even close to JJ yet.


----------

